# emerge nvidia-kernel

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hallo Gentoo freunde,

Ich hab so ein grosses emerge nvidia problem und ich hab kene ahnung an was das liegen könnte, bin jetzt gerade mit dem KDE emerge fertig, das heist meine instalation war eigentlich erfolgreich ... hier der fehler :

```

k/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `_get_phys_address':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2529: error: structure has no member named `pud'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3010: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 417, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module

```

Könnt ihr mir helfen? ich wär euch sehr dankbar ! :Smile: 

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber vielleicht kann man es so lösen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85802

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich denke nicht das das ein bug is, ich hab es auch schon hingekrigt, ich frag mich nur was im diesmal fehlt was ich faltsch gemacht hab.

hattet ihr nich auch mal den fehler ?

MFG BlackBurns_ Gentoo

----------

## 76062563

Hallo Blackburns_gentoo,

der Fehler ist bekannt und mit etwas suchen hättest du das auch feststellen können  :Smile: 

Schau dir mal das hier an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2209381-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2209393-highlight-.html

Jonny

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

danke, ich hab das problem gelöst, ader was ich net verstehe ich hab den nvidia-kernel das letzte mal für mein 64BIT system auch einfach gemerget ohne diese

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
```

naja, aber bin schonmal froh wen es geklappt hat  danke nochmals ;-P

                     MFG

                         BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## 76062563

Kein Thema, du hast aber hoffendlich nicht wirklich

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
```

gemacht oder?

Wenn doch lies mal https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-215276-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Jonny

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> danke, ich hab das problem gelöst, ader was ich net verstehe ich hab den nvidia-kernel das letzte mal für mein 64BIT system auch einfach gemerget ohne diese
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
> ```
> ...

 

lies mal, wie im bugs report gemacht wird. Dafür gibt es /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## smg

6629-r4 kompiliert!

mfg

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Sorry, aber ich versteh das jetzt net , jo ich war so blöd und hab 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
```

gemach, hätte ich das nicht tun sollen? ich wollte nun ein "USE="

hinzufügen, "xinerama", daher soll ich jetzt noch, 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --newuse world

 

machen, aus dem Theama:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2246889-highlight-.html#2246889

nun möchte er diesen nvidiakernel neu ziehen, was mus ich nun genau machen um die ohne diesen Error zu emergen?

ich hab das mit dem bugs report net kappirt (sorry)

wäre um Hilfe dankbar,

MFG

      BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## pablo_supertux

Oh Mann, wieso machen alles ACCEPT_... das ist so böse wie Gorge Bush. Für solche Zwecke gibt es /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## 76062563

Richtig  :Wink: 

@Blackburns_gentoo:

mach mal emerge -avuD world und du wirst sehn dass der nvidia-kernel wieder downgegraded wird...

Und sag jetzt nicht es gibt aber -U *gg*

Lies einfach mal den Link den ich gepostet hab, da steht drin wie mans richtig macht.

----------

## Mgiese

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Oh Mann, wieso machen alles ACCEPT_... das ist so böse wie Gorge Bush. Für solche Zwecke gibt es /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

what i have to do if  /etc/portage/package.keywords doesnt exist ?

which packet do i need for "updatedb" oder "locate"

thx a lot

----------

## boris64

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what i have to do if  /etc/portage/package.keywords doesnt exist ?
> 
> 

 

create it  :Wink: 

```
su -c 'touch /etc/portage/package.keywords'
```

----------

## Mgiese

dann erstelle ich die datei und dann kommt da dann ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"  rein ??

cuiiiiiiii

achso : welche pakg brauch ich fuer "locate" bzw "updatedb" ??

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> dann erstelle ich die datei und dann kommt da dann ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"  rein ??

 

Lies einfach die man pages. Mach ein man portage

die make.conf sollte immer ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" haben. Für unstable Packete gibt es portage.keywords

----------

## Mgiese

ok habe man portage gelesen (nur zum teil) , sowit ich JETZT verstehe ist package.keywords  die globale definition welche keywords emerge zu berücksichtigen hat, wenn ich emerge xxx mache ...

also schlussvolgerung : muss ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" in die package.keywords rein  ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

sollte ich da nochwas anderes eintragen ? muessen den ALLE packete mir ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" gemerged werden ?

was ist eigendlich der unterschied ? "~x86"   und     "x86"   ????

mfg

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also schlussvolgerung : muss ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" in die package.keywords rein  ... 
> 
> 

 

nein, lies die man page richtig durch. Das Format von packages.keywords ist: category/package ARCH_TYPE

Bsp:

```

sci-mathematics/scilab ~x86

```

Beim nächsten "emerge scilab" wird scilab installier als hätte man ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge scilab ausgeführt.

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was ist eigendlich der unterschied ? "~x86"   und     "x86"   ????
> 
> 

 

x86 ist die Maske für die stable Packete für x86 Rechner.

~x86 ist die Maske für die unstable (testing) Packete für x86 Rechner

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hm, hab immer noch probleme mit dem 

```
emerge --newuse world
```

ich weiss nicht, er hat da ein problem mit dem konqueror,

```

Maulwurf root # emerge --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

 kan sein das ich mir das mal mit mem prog mit gemergt hab , war aber nicht meine absicht den ich han NICHT KDE 3.4!

was kann ich da tun?

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Mgiese

@pablo_supertux , ok soweit habe ich das nun verstanden, anstatt jedes einzelne packet einzutragen , kann ich da nicht die make.conf benutzen und dann dort ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" eintragen ? dann spare ich mir doch das einzelne anlegen in package.keywords ..? und wieso muss man das bei emerge nvidia-kernel überhaupt angeben ? ist das den nicht klar ? wenn ich es in make.conf angebe kann sich doch der compiler die infos über die arch dort abholen oder ? danke

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich geb's auf!  :Rolling Eyes: 

also, zum letzten Mal: in make.conf muss ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" stehen.

Die aktuelle stable nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx Packete werden nicht kompiliert, die testing Versionen schon.

Damit man aber in der make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht ändern muss, und ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx ebenfalls nicht ausführen muss, benutzt man packages.keywords, mit der man sagt, dass media-video/nvidia-kernel als testing installiert werden muss. Und das sähe so aus:

```

# Inhalt von /etc/portage/packages.keywords

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

```

----------

## 76062563

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! Error: the =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* package conflicts with another package.
> ...

 

Dann mach doch das was da steht und poste den Output hier...

Ok, bevor du nachfragst:

emerge -pvuDN world

Dann erfährst du welches Paket blockt...

btw: was hat das alles überhaupt mit dem topic zu tun?

----------

## Mgiese

@pablo_supertux, wieso werden denn die beiden packete nicht kompiliert ? dann kommt doch der error nvidia.ko ? 

wenn die packete unstable sind, dann haette ich doch eigendlich ein MASKED beim emerge -s nvidia-kernel sehen muessen oder ?

jaja ich weiss ist antrengend , aber VIELEN dank trotzdem

----------

## 76062563

@ Blackburns_gentoo und Mgiese wie wärs wenn ihr einfach mal die Doku lest und wenn dann noch Fragen sind fragt?

Momentan bleibt eigentlich nur noch RTFM zu sagen.

----------

## Mgiese

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> @ Blackburns_gentoo und Mgiese wie wärs wenn ihr einfach mal die Doku lest und wenn dann noch Fragen sind fragt?
> 
> Momentan bleibt eigentlich nur noch RTFM zu sagen.

 

sind den foren nicht da um leuten zu helfen? Danke.

----------

## 76062563

Klar sind sie das, aber nicht Leuten die zu bequem sind das Handbuch zu lesen.

----------

## Mgiese

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Klar sind sie das, aber nicht Leuten die zu bequem sind das Handbuch zu lesen.

 

will ja keine diskussion anfangen (oder doch?), bei so vielen packeten(open source), wie soll man da alle READMEs HOWTOs und FAQs lesen? oder besser WANN? gg in diesem sinne cuiiiiiiii

----------

## 76062563

Wenn es Probleme gibt sollte man immer erst die manpage lesen!

Im Übrigen geht/ging es in dem Thread um portage und dass jeder das gentoohandbuch und die Doku zu portage gelesen hat kann man erwarten. Wem das zu viel ist sollte mal über einen Wechsel der Distribution nachdenken.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

jo, tut mir leid, das es gerade nichts mit dem eigentlichen thema mehr zutun hat mit dem ich mal angefangen hab, aber ich möchte es wen es geht noch hier zuende führen,

du hast gesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann mach doch das was da steht und poste den Output hier... 
> 
>  Ok, bevor du nachfragst: 
> ...

 

 hier hab ich diese problemfälle:

```

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdelirc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkonq-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konqueror-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.4.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.0)

```

 das sind alle, nun wie werd ich das problem am einfachsten los?

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

was is nun? wie kann ich dieses problem lösen??

----------

## Earthwings

Bitte erst nach frühestens 24h Stunden eigene Threads bumpen. Danke.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

oh, stimt ich bin 6,4h zufrüh.... :Rolling Eyes: 

ne, ich ab hier echt das problem das ich nicht mehr weiter kom, dieser konqueror steht mir echt im weg ...

was kan ich tun um diese problem zu lösen?

ich kan kein emerge ausführen, der mit KDE zutun hat.

 *need help*

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sind den foren nicht da um leuten zu helfen? Danke.

 

ja und nein.

1. Wir sind kein Support Forum von Gentoo, also hat hier keiner ein Anspruch darauf, dass die andere seine Probleme lösen

2. Ein Forum lebt von den Mitgliedern, die Qualität ebenfalls, also müssen wir alle in der selben Richtung gehen. Wir können/werden (und wir haben keine Lust) auf Fragen richtig tief eingehen, wenn die Antwort im Handbuch steht und du einfach faul bist, das handbuch zu lesen. Du kannst nicht von uns erwarten, dass wir dir jede Antwort geben, auch wenn die Frage in deinem Handbuch/Manual Page steht, usw. Denk daran, dass wir auch Leute sind, die unsere Zeit opfern (denn wir bekommen nichts als Gegenleistung) , um jemanden zu helfen, und es st unfair, uns gegenüber und anderen Fragestellern gegenüber.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> will ja keine diskussion anfangen (oder doch?), bei so vielen packeten(open source), wie soll man da alle READMEs HOWTOs und FAQs lesen? oder besser WANN? gg in diesem sinne cuiiiiiiii
> 
> 

 

tut mir leid, das sagen zu müssen, aber vielleicht war Gentoo die schlechte Wahl. Ich will nicht sagen, dass gentoo auschließlich für Experte geiegnet ist, aber Gentoo ist eine Anspruchsvolle Distribution, vor allem, wenn man einsteigt, denn man muss drauf einstellen, dass man verdammt viel lesen musst, bevor du was machst, und das erwarten wir von Euch.

Du brauchst nicht jede README Datei zu lesen, die mit einem Projekt kommt, vor allem, wenn Portage die Packete für dich installiert. Aber zumindest man portage und man emerge solltest du gelesen haben, musst nicht alles wissen, aber zu wissen, wo du manche Antworten findest, ist es schon ein Fortschritt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jo, tut mir leid, das es gerade nichts mit dem eigentlichen thema mehr zutun hat mit dem ich mal angefangen hab, aber ich möchte es wen es geht noch hier zuende führen,
> 
> 

 

Bitte halte dich an den Regeln, nur ein Thema pro Thread. Benutze die Such Funktion des Forum, es bringt nichts, wenn ihr jedes Mal einen Thread aufmacht für die gleiche Frage.

----------

## Mgiese

@pablo_supertux, schau dir mal meine topics an... ich schliesse alle topics wenn se gelöst sind, ausserdem lese ich alle meine beitraege mehrfach durch, verbessere meine rechtschreibung und versuche einen brauchbaren ausdruck zu verwenden, das sich immer wieder leute fuer moderatoren halten.. kann ich auch nix fuer... was nicht bedeuten soll, das ich hier irgendwen nicht respektiere! aber es geht um den content... das hier keiner hilfe erwarten kann ist klar, aber wenn jemand nicht helfen will, soll er besser nix posten als wirre diskussionen anfangen. ja und ich schreibe auch klein, was fuer ein verbrechen..  :Very Happy:  cuiii

PS : und sprüche wie "soll sich ne andere distri zulegen"  sind irgendwie unter DEINEM (mein nicht dich pablo) niveau... immerhin ist das hier OPEN SOURCE von der ALLE was haben sollen...(grundgedanke)

----------

